# can you train your chihuahua to play fetch?



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi ya

tykes not much of a player..he has hes pink bunny hes trys to rip up once a week! and hes happy to play with me running around..jumping up at my hand!

when i go to the park..all the dogs like to play fetch! so i got tykes bunny (as i know he loves his bunny) and tryed it but tyke just looked at the bunny flying and then looked at me all confused :roll: i had my boyf acting like a dog running over to get bunny and bringing bunny back..lol i was even telling my boyf he was a good boy.lol (everyone in the park now thinks we are nuts) and you people reading this! tryed this loads of times..but tyke just sat there watching..lol 

He never had any toys as a puppy  and its all kind new to him 

so a dog that plays fetch is he trained to do this or is it just a thing that dogs know what to do ??? 


any tips  

star x


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmm that's strange because Lexi plays fetch in the house, but like Tyke doesn't play when I take her out. She's happy to just smell everything and sit with me when we have a rest. 

It's maybe that there's too much happening outside and too many smells for him to want to play, it seems that way with Lexi anyway...

If he plays indoors then he's probably perfectly happy to just smell stuff when he's outside


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the same problem with Koke.
I got Sandy first, she is 4 months older than Koke.
Sandy will play fetch for a little while then she just looks at me like "how many times are you going to make me go get this thing?"

I thought Koke would learn from watching Sandy, and I have tried to teach Koke to go and get the toy, but she will just stare at whatever I toss a few feet away then look at me like "why did you do that?"

The female Rottie I used to have would go and fetch but would take off running with what ever you tossed for her.
My male Rottie used to play fetch really good.

So I don't know. Maybe some dogs are into "fetching" and some arn't :dontknow:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree that some dogs enjoy playing fetch, others just aren't into it. I have had both types of dogs. Some are more interested in playing with toys along with people, others just prefer to play solo... if at all.

Angel plays fetch and loves it. However, I never really "taught" her to play it. She just picked it up on her own. I just encourage it.  We also mix 'hide and seek' in with it. I will throw her toy, she goes after it, I run and hide behind the chair or something. She has so much fun looking for me and gets so excited when she finds me. LOL


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah maybe theres to much going on outside..tykes such a watcher he looks at anything and everything! maybe to much going on

but then he wont play it in the flat :? 

maybe its not he suit


----------



## sandmama (Aug 2, 2005)

If my Chewy gets a hold of a toy, he takes it and RUNS!

We got our cats some little balls that were very light with a bell in them. Chewy LOVES them. I have to take it out of his mouth, but he ACTUALLY brings it back to us!

It is just too cute to see him leaping off of the back of the couch to find his ball with a bell in it!


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

sounds cute  little balls with bells in.. i seen them for cats! didnt think of buying them for tyke as it says for cats..lol but he may like them to


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper plays fetch and frisbee. I think maybe he's a retriever cross LOL

Have you seen the balls with "legs"? (see photo below if not) Cooper loves his Mr. Frog, which is a tennis ball, dressed up as a frog. He's able to carry it by the "legs" which makes playing ball a lot easier since he can't pick it up otherwise.

I think some dogs just have a natural "instinct" to retrieve, others don't. You might want to take your guy to a petstore and try playing with him there. Let him do his own shopping for a toy that he likes. That's what I do for Cooper and he really gets into it!! LOL You may try taking a treat that he likes that's good and smelly and rubbing it on the toy a little bit to see if that gets him interested as well. You may just have a guy that didn't get any play instilled in him as a pup though.  

Cooper would play with his Mr. Frog all day if I let him... or, if I kept throwing it. LOL


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

hehe copper and the Mr.frog look so cute! never seen a tennis ball dressed as a frog b4! its a good idea..

tyke comes to the pet shop to..when i buy his chews chews he smells them and if he licks we buy..lol tho i end up being there for ever as most chews he turns hes nose up at..lol will have to try the toys on my next vist  

ill try rubbing some food on to  

When i picked my tyke up (she said she would put his things in a bag)
and in the bag was just a lead..i asked about toys and she said hes never had any toys :shock: no bedding and she never gave him chew chews..so we have come a long way from having no toys and chews..he loves chew chews so much! and he bunny once a week he plays with


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

tho shes did train him very well! hes good as gold...tho when i 1st got him when he went pee pee he didnt lift his leg he wee wee like a lady like puppys do! and within a week he started to lift hes leg..im not sure at what age male dogs start to lift there legs :? but im sure its b4 a year and a half :? maybe he was just a little late or hes younger then she said!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper still squats to pee. He'll be 3 in November.

Sometimes, he lifts, but only when he's peeing on something that another dog has peed on and he's gotta mark that spot.

I guess he squats because he doesn't have a male role model living in the house. LOL


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Hershey loves to chase balls. She is really good at getting regular size tennis balls. And when she brings them back she learned the drop it camand. Otherwise she would not put it down and you'll have to wrestle her for it.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my paris and cosmo always wants to play fetch :lol: 

paris with a little cat's mouse ....she always comes to me with it in her mouth ,lift one front paw and wiggles her tail  then i know she wants to play ;.....and everytime she brings it back and drops it next to me :lol: 

cosmo loves fetch ....but another version :lol: i throw something ,he fetches it and then i have to fetch him :lol: great workout :wink: 

vienna always hassles the other two :lol: that's what she loves about fetch

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully plays catch she learnt all those years ago when we first got her at 3 months old, shes now 7 1/2yrs old.Fynn and Rosie dont though.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a post over in the Chi products area... I can't remember who posted it, but they're from the UK I think; the toys are similar to Cooper's Mr. Frog ..there's a link to the site, too.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=11707


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily doesn't do fetch either, though I haven't tried the extreme measures that you have to get her interested. On the bright side, you and your bf can always go to the park for a quick game of fetch any time you feel like it. :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo plays fetch, but we have been "training" him since he was 8 weeks...so he LOVES to run and "Get his toy"

We throw the toy or ball and say "Go get it Gizmo...go get your toy" and off he runs...

Myabe you should just throw it and when he does get near it praise him....use the same words...such as "go get it" or something like that...and you'll see he will eventually put two and two together....


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie will play fetch with any toy he has no matter how big or small. He will run to fetch his monkey which is bigger than him and come running back with it. Sometimes he even picks up one to carry while he runs zoomies. At time however he wants you to chase him to get it


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

I love your site, Star :bunny: Tyke is adorable..he reminds me of a tiny Todo (sp) from The Wizard of Oz

Oliver plays fetch and he also does tug of war with my mini poodle, Miki. It's so cute to watch! I think he learned fetch from her bc she is addicted to fetch..maybe bc she has the poodle sporting instinct...

But he only really plays in the house, i think he's more on guard when there's alot of people around, like at the park


----------

